# Sesame Butter Brittle



## GB (Jul 24, 2010)

I made this today and it came out great. Where it says cook until light to med caramel color, about 3-5 minutes, I actually found that took more like 30-45 seconds. Watch it closely and don't take your eyes off it.

4 ounces (1 stick) unsalted butter
1 cup sugar
3/4 cup white sesame seeds, toasted
1 teaspoon sea salt (Hawaiian or white) 

In a medium saucepot over high heat, melt butter and sugar and stir to combine. Without stirring, cook until mixture becomes a light to medium caramel color, about 3-5 minutes, then add sesame seeds and stir in. Pour mixture onto a silpat* and spread into an even, thin layer, about 1/8 to /4-inch thick, with wooden spoon. (Don't worry if shape is irregular.) Immediately sprinkle sea salt over top of mixture and lightly press into caramel using spoon. Allow to set-up for about 10-15 minutes. When brittle has hardened and cooled, break into pieces and enjoy. Store in an air-tight container.

*If not using a silpat use a 1/2 sheet pan with parchment sprayed generously with cooking spray or wax paper.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks GB,
the kids will love this.
kades


----------



## GB (Jul 24, 2010)

They can even help with the breaking it into pieces step.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 25, 2010)

I can't wait to get more sesame seeds!  I definitely want to try this.  Thanks GB!

 Barbara


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2010)

Be careful Barbara. It's very addictive.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2010)

The kids and I made a batch today. You should have seen the four of them with spoons patting away Tomorrow the get to break it and divide it up. Shuld be fun.
kades


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm ready to make another batch. This is dangerous.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 26, 2010)

Like I need something else to be addicted to!   I'm willing to take that risk!

Barbara


----------



## GB (Jul 31, 2010)

I just made another batch, but this time I added a little bit of vanilla extract. It is a great addition. It is fine without it, but adding it certainly does not hurt.


----------

